
Show HN: Pocket Guide for Bootstrap 4 - iatek
http://bootstrap4.guide
======
axelut
Congrats for the launch, there are a lot of resources there, gonna check them
soon. I have one question about the build of the community, I see this in the
footer "powered by Airstack" and this link to Github
[https://github.com/ThemesGuide/airstack"](https://github.com/ThemesGuide/airstack"),
but on that repo isn't anything. Is that something open source that we can use
to create some similar communities/lists? Thank you!

~~~
iatek
Thanks, and yes the "Airstack" source will be available in the coming weeks.

~~~
axelut
That's great! Already have some plans on how to use it :D

